# Smp's layout



## Smp (Mar 20, 2011)

ok after alot of rethinking i think i got it down here is my layout so far. and i hope the pic's are better this time around. more to follow.























































if some pics blurry im so sorry, i have nerve damage in my hands and tend to not be so steady holding the camera. 
ill post more soon.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a great start to me ... I see a little town in the works!

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

smp,
Looks like you're on your way to a great layout and having some fun! :thumbsup:
Keep those pictures coming :laugh:
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks great! If you want to get your cross over closer in parallel then use a 19 deg crossing and #6 switches or 25 deg and #4 switches and you will end up with 2" parallel tracks.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good!

PS wooo I'm a brakeman now. Don't think my boss will be to happy about that. LOL!


----------



## Smp (Mar 20, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Looks great! If you want to get your cross over closer in parallel then use a 19 deg crossing and #6 switches or 25 deg and #4 switches and you will end up with 2" parallel tracks.


thank you i used what i had in code 83. i had come across a bit of track for a good deal.


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

nice project, looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Smp (Mar 20, 2011)

*sorry so long*

ok updated pics time. sorry it took so long i have been busy. almost complete still need more trees and some people.
































































more to follow as i finish it off. Thank you for looking and i hope you enjoy.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

wow, great layout! the town is very cool - lot's of stuff going on. 

looks great!


----------

